

Amazon Cloud Reader - end of DRM? - joubert
http://copyrightandtechnology.com/2011/08/31/amazon-lowers-the-speed-bump-with-kindle-cloud-reader/

======
tzs
OnSwipe warning for iPad users (since it is not apparent from the hostname
that this is at Wordpress).

------
FrojoS
summary: Apparently, Amazon's HTML5 based ebook reader does not use
encryption. Hence, it should be easier than usual, to copy the content.

